# Can someone help me about shipping stuff



## Lexi (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like to sell acouple beardie babies.. but i dont wanna put them on here until i figure out how to ship.. i have never shipped anything in my life before... can anyone help?


----------



## erk (Apr 28, 2008)

Here ya go...

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://TeguTalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14014#14014">http://TeguTalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14014#14014</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Lexi (Apr 28, 2008)

nice!... thank you so much!


----------



## erk (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't take credit. Puff posted it.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 28, 2008)

well yeah.. but thank you for showing me that!


----------



## erk (Apr 28, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 28, 2008)

Lexi,

This is a good article too.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/35142-how-ship-live-reptiles.html">http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-to ... tiles.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 28, 2008)

are you selling chunk? ( thats what i named the fat little baby that you told me i could name  )


----------

